# Help/training - Suffolk/Essex



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Rather reluctantly, i'm reaching out for some assistance..

I am struggling to texturise milk on my 2grp commercial machine and have a family event coming up soon where id like to be able to serve some good coffee.

Is there anyone around the Bury St Edmunds area who thinks they can help? I can drive to you (as its built into my van) and will obviously pay for your time.

Thanks


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Unlikely I guess but if you make your way as far as Hampshire sometime then I'd be happy to help.

If you don't get another offer it might be worth asking Butterworth and Son or Frank & Earnest if they'd be willing to help? If you're confident in other aspects it might not take much time to get more of a feel for milk steaming.


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Yes i did consider going to a company, but didnt really want the whole Braista course thing. Its just this one machine im struggling with, i almost want to see someone else do it, to check its possible! (Which of course it is)

I was working in a coffee shop last year and had no trouble steaming there. on a commercial machine.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

buzz said:


> Yes i did consider going to a company, but didnt really want the whole Braista course thing. Its just this one machine im struggling with, i almost want to see someone else do it, to check its possible! (Which of course it is)
> 
> I was working in a coffee shop last year and had no trouble steaming there. on a commercial machine.


I was thinking they might tailor it, or it's worth talking to them to see.

You could also just try posting a video as a new thread. I'm sure their are people who are knowledgeable enough to give some pointers. What issue are you having with it?


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

I just cannot get past hot milk with a blob of foam on top.

I can whirlpool it and get it chirping, but the end result is poor. No doubt its me at fault, but the amount of milk i've got through, im starting to wonder.

I'll try and get a video up.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

buzz said:


> I just cannot get past hot milk with a blob of foam on top.
> 
> I can whirlpool it and get it chirping, but the end result is poor. No doubt its me at fault, but the amount of milk i've got through, im starting to wonder.
> 
> I'll try and get a video up.


A vidoe will be great







Getting used to a different machine's steaming can be frustrating


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Update, incase it helps anyone else.

I got a two hole tip, with smaller holes - and the difference is amazing.


----------

